
News Consumption Survey from the L.A. Times - maxlvhao
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScFgW012LRFX1hJIT7Wt_2EBN_NZC5nYz56Yol6hlAR-K-VXA/viewform
======
maxlvhao
Hi, folks at HN! We at L.A. Times are working with several really smart
Creative Technologist Interns on a research project around news consumption. I
have been following discussions in HN for several years and know that this
place is full of thoughtful voices! Please let me know if you are interested
in participating!

Best, Max

~~~
cl42
Hi Max -- as a labour of love, I've been working on AI-driven news products
and ideas. This also includes 70+ interviews with people who spend at least
$1000/year on news products. See here: [https://10millionsteps.com/lessons-
for-news-startups](https://10millionsteps.com/lessons-for-news-startups) and
[https://10millionsteps.com/future-of-news](https://10millionsteps.com/future-
of-news)

Let me know if you'd want to chat. Always happy to see what folks are doing in
this space.

EDIT: also just filled out the survey. Good luck.

~~~
maxlvhao
Will check them out! Thanks for sharing.

